# On raod racing in Indy.



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey folks, there is a new on road track in Indianapolis. It is located on the SE side of town at Indy slots. We will run 1/12 on road every wednesday night staring at 7pm. So come on out and join us for some fun!

-Monti-


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*RC Carpet Racing at Indy Slots*

Just got home from Indy Slots were we raced 1/12 scale onroad cars. Five drivers participated and the group is slowly growing into a respectable bunch. The track is challenging due to it's size, 52 x 34 feet. Here is the schedule for Indy Slots

Tue 7PM 10th scale trucks and buggies
Wed 7PM 12th scale GTP and 12th Touring
Thu 7PM Open Practice (road course)
Fri 7PM 18th scale stock, 45 turn, Unlimited
Sat Noon 10th scale touring
7PM 18th scale trucks 2wd & 4wd
Sun Noon 10th & 18th oval


Indy Slots is located at 5135 S. Emerson Ave. This is about 3 lights south of I-465. Their phone is 317-787-7568. Hope to see you there.


----------

